
View all the letters of Vincent Van Gogh - MikeCapone
http://vangoghletters.org/vg/
======
tdm911
along a similar line, i have enjoyed 'letters of note', a blog of famous and
noteworthy correspondence.

<http://www.lettersofnote.com/>

~~~
lionhearted
Seconded. I'm not much of a nostalgic, but there are some very cool pieces
that capture emotions from important parts of history. Some hilariously funny
ones and good business ones too.

------
winter_blue
What an invasion of privacy...

Dead people deserve privacy too..

~~~
lionhearted
You were at 0 and I reflexively downvoted you to -1, but now I regret it - I
voted a little quicker than thinking.

Upon reflection, I think this is actually an interesting point and would you
care to elaborate? I love reading letters from important scientists and
statesmen of old, but maybe there is some merit in respecting people's privacy
even after they pass on. I'll think on this some, if you have any examples or
further thought on the matter I'd be quite interested in hearing it.

~~~
sharpn
Here's an example (from literature):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Original_of_Laura>

